# Granada vs. Almeria



## tapasforyou (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm a 38y/o expat currently living in Valencia, and I'm considering making the move down to Andalucia, specifically either Granada or Almeria. The factors which are most important to me (in no particular order) are: comfortable climate (not too hot in summer or too cold in winter), having close access to a major airport, friendly local people, a vibrant expat community, relatively low cost of living, and NOT being a major tourist/resort town. 

I was wondering whether anyone here has experience living in either Granada or Almeria and can compare them with one another (and/or with Valencia). Based on the factors that I mentioned, which one do you think would be a better fit and why? Also, feel free to suggest another town in Andalucia if you think it would be better suited than either Granada or Almeria.

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Just an observation. Granada can be extremely cold during winter. I recommend you move to some area along the coast of Costa Almeria. Best of Luck.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

tapasforyou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 38y/o expat currently living in Valencia, and I'm considering making the move down to Andalucia,


What is wrong with Valencia region that is making you to move?
From my little experience the weather in Valencia is milder in summer and winter then Granada and Andalusia.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Leper said:


> Just an observation. Granada can be extremely cold during winter. I recommend you move to some area along the coast of Costa Almeria. Best of Luck.


But presumably the low temperatures are in the mountains, not on the coast? Is the Granada coast any different from the Almería coast? It is called the Costa Tropical after all!


----------



## warrentalbot (Jan 26, 2017)

I've lived in the interiors of both Almeria and Granada and agree with the other comments - it is quite a bit cooler in the winter and warmer in the summer in comparison to Valencia. 

Staying away from the tourist areas will likely rule out the coasts in both, but there are some outstanding possibilities that would meet your other goals. Within 1.5 hours of Granada capital you can be in a variety of different pueblos where you can find some good expat communities. Guadix may be something to consider as you could get a cave house which will give you the comfort in both winter and summer and still enjoy the lifestyle. Note: I live in a cave house so am a bit biased, but I've found it amazing when it is 40 outside in August and 21 in the bedroom. 

Good luck and happy to share more if you have questions.


----------

